# 80GB Classic Ipod freezes



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello,

every time I connect my brothers iPod to my computer my computer just freezes. he had it full with music and then my other brother plugged it into his laptop and it just froze and then erased everything so now it's empty. But every time we plug it in it pops up iTunes but doesn't show in iTunes but shows in my computer as iPod and says like 74 GB free of 80 or whatever but then the computer freezes this has happened on my brothers laptop and my laptop which are older like his is 3 or 4 years old and mines like 6 or 7. So then I decided to try it on my brand new desktop and it did the same thing made my computer freeze so I mean what could be causing this on multiple computers and even a brand new PC that has an A8 3870K AMD processor with 8 GB of ram. I am pretty sure he has dropped his iPod and some of his screen is damaged due to the sun but yeah why would it make all of our PC's freeze and how if at all can we fix it. 

Also my bros laptop runs win 7 64 bit my laptop has vista 32 bit and my brand new desktop has win 7 64 bit

Thanks,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds broken. You tried it on 3 computers. None work. And it's been physically damaged. It's way out of warranty, so you'll have to replace it.


----------

